# Wie bekomm ich Linux auf meinem Rechner?



## Cheris (11. Februar 2005)

Hallo, ich bin so ziemlich ein Linux-. Nun hab ich mir mal Knoppix angeschaut und muss sagen das es mir sehr gefallen hat. Danach hab ich mir dann ein paar Bücher gekauft, hab aber folgendes Problem, das ich egal welches Linux ich nehm, es nie auf meinen Rechner drauf bring. Ich will es nämlich neben meinem Windows laufen lassen. Doch da scheitert es schon, wenn es bei der installation nicht meine zweite Partition findet und so ich meine ganze Platte löschen müsste.

Ich braucht DRINGEND Hilfe. Habt ihr für mich vielleicht ein paar Links zu Linux, wo zum einem mal man es Downloaden kann, und zum anderen mal auch eine, am besten Deutsche Anleitungm zur Installation bekommt?


----------



## puetz (11. Februar 2005)

Vielleicht hilft dir das weiter?!

http://www.oreilly.de/german/freebooks/linux_install/inhalt.html


----------



## Sway (11. Februar 2005)

In (normalerweise) jedem tutorials.de Forum gibts es eine Linkliste zu dem jeweiligen Thema. 

Hier wäre zum Beispiel die vom Linuxforum: KLICK


----------



## fuzzyblink (12. Februar 2005)

Lad dir unter http://www.knoppix.org Knoppic-live-CD Iso und brenn das als CD!
Dann kannst du erstma Linux ausprobieren ob es dir gefällt und es dann später auf deine Festplatte noch installieren.


----------

